# Looped tube to PFS



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been experimenting with different methods of attaching looped light draw tubes to a PFS, in my case one made from alumimium. I hope that the attached pix illustrate what I mean and I have used both methods on different forks on the same PFS to save time. Also, in the last picture a recess curve has still to be filed on the top of the forks to better centre the tubes so just imagine it , as I can't access my shed atm. Flat bands are just attached in the usual way. Please excuse the state of the tubes as they have been retired after about 1000 shots, and were just wheeled out to boost their Pensions.
Edited to add : I intend to cut a thin upward running slot from the outside of the fork to the central hole so that I can also attach the excellent bb retained single strand 1745 black tubes that Hawk sells.
I am confident that when I am finished with these mods, I will have an excellent aluminium PFS capable of shooting OTT single and looped tubes as well as flatbands. All due credit and respect to dgui, the creator of the PFS, and a friend.
Gordon


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of the earliest PFS for tubes I did put a slight indention at the middle of each fork and it did keep the tubes where they should be, I don't think it was more than 5/32 inch deep and it was plenty because once the tube is stretched it thins and rolls to the center anyway. Good thinking and a good look TubeMann, I love it.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im really liking that pfs with tubes,looks great tubeman


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I am working on a way to attach tubes tonight. I have the chinese tubes but they are too short so I cut the from the pouch and am going to shoot them single strand. I drilled a hole just like you did only my drill bit is 3/16. I put a larger tubing over the chinese tube to protect it but on the back side I am putting a glass bead in to tube to keep it from pulling through. It will be interesting to see how it works. Also I am going to do the same to a FTS. For the heck of it you should try one, who knows you may like it. I will let you know how my experiment works. Check out the original FTS and see how dgui put them on. Also he has a video on YouTube on the FTS.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> I am working on a way to attach tubes tonight. I have the chinese tubes but they are too short so I cut the from the pouch and am going to shoot them single strand. I drilled a hole just like you did only my drill bit is 3/16. I put a larger tubing over the chinese tube to protect it but on the back side I am putting a glass bead in to tube to keep it from pulling through. It will be interesting to see how it works. Also I am going to do the same to a FTS. For the heck of it you should try one, who knows you may like it. I will let you know how my experiment works. Check out the original FTS and see how dgui put them on. Also he has a video on YouTube on the FTS.


Hey Rubberpowered, I also added some yellow tube protectors to the Stubby Natural you sent me.


----------



## smooth62 (Aug 23, 2011)

i get real bad hand slap with my pfs help


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smooth62 said:


> i get real bad hand slap with my pfs help


Is it a heavy pouch that your using then switch to a thin light pouch, If you are using thereaband it is famous for hand slaps. If your bands are less than 8 inches from pouch tie to end of fork they are too short. You should be pointing the pfs at the target you should be turning the pouch on its side.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smooth62 said:


> i get real bad hand slap with my pfs help


http://youtu.be/jSlnVsozoo0


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Great looking PFS!


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

You know what, this might be off topic, but I think tubes present a much lesser degree of pain in the assness than flatbands lol. Sure they're not as powerful or fast, but I'd glady trade that for not cutting and tying on flatbands... I need to get me some tube....

rant over ,thanks.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

dgui said:


> Some of the earliest PFS for tubes I did put a slight indention at the middle of each fork and it did keep the tubes where they should be, I don't think it was more than 5/32 inch deep and it was plenty because once the tube is stretched it thins and rolls to the center anyway. Good thinking and a good look TubeMann, I love it.


Thanks dgui re the advice to make the indent shallow as I was concerned that if I went too deep flatbands would not sit right.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

ebooks886 said:


> Great looking PFS!


Thanks mate


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> I have been experimenting with different methods of attaching looped light draw tubes to a PFS, in my case one made from alumimium. I hope that the attached pix illustrate what I mean and I have used both methods on different forks on the same PFS to save time. Also, in the last picture a recess curve has still to be filed on the top of the forks to better centre the tubes so just imagine it , as I can't access my shed atm. Flat bands are just attached in the usual way. Please excuse the state of the tubes as they have been retired after about 1000 shots, and were just wheeled out to boost their Pensions.
> Edited to add : I intend to cut a thin upward running slot from the outside of the fork to the central hole so that I can also attach the excellent bb retained single strand 1745 black tubes that Hawk sells.
> I am confident that when I am finished with these mods, I will have an excellent aluminium PFS capable of shooting OTT single and looped tubes as well as flatbands. All due credit and respect to dgui, the creator of the PFS, and a friend.
> Gordon


Hi Gordon somehow i missed this post untill today(brain cell not working),You have done one heck of a job with the pfs.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

spanky said:


> I have been experimenting with different methods of attaching looped light draw tubes to a PFS, in my case one made from alumimium. I hope that the attached pix illustrate what I mean and I have used both methods on different forks on the same PFS to save time. Also, in the last picture a recess curve has still to be filed on the top of the forks to better centre the tubes so just imagine it , as I can't access my shed atm. Flat bands are just attached in the usual way. Please excuse the state of the tubes as they have been retired after about 1000 shots, and were just wheeled out to boost their Pensions.
> Edited to add : I intend to cut a thin upward running slot from the outside of the fork to the central hole so that I can also attach the excellent bb retained single strand 1745 black tubes that Hawk sells.
> I am confident that when I am finished with these mods, I will have an excellent aluminium PFS capable of shooting OTT single and looped tubes as well as flatbands. All due credit and respect to dgui, the creator of the PFS, and a friend.
> Gordon


Hi Gordon somehow i missed this post untill today(brain cell not working),You have done one heck of a job with the pfs.
[/quote]
You ain't seen nothing yet mate lol


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

MikeyRoy said:


> You know what, this might be off topic, but I think tubes present a much lesser degree of pain in the assness than flatbands lol. Sure they're not as powerful or fast, but I'd glady trade that for not cutting and tying on flatbands... I need to get me some tube....
> 
> rant over ,thanks.


I use tubes almost exclusively and I have two shooters that slap my hand so bad I can only shoot it a few times and that is with gloves on. The chinese tubes really do a number on my hand. I am in the process of changing thing little by little to prevent the problem.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

rubberpower said:


> You know what, this might be off topic, but I think tubes present a much lesser degree of pain in the assness than flatbands lol. Sure they're not as powerful or fast, but I'd glady trade that for not cutting and tying on flatbands... I need to get me some tube....
> 
> rant over ,thanks.


I use tubes almost exclusively and I have two shooters that slap my hand so bad I can only shoot it a few times and that is with gloves on. The chinese tubes really do a number on my hand. I am in the process of changing thing little by little to prevent the problem.
[/quote]
Can I ask what style of slingshots you are having the slap problems with. Naturals, ergo, board cuts, Dankung, PFS ? Also what length have you cut the tubes to and do you use a heavy pouch. Members will probably be able to help you with your problem if you can supply this info. Thanks.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

What are you planning next,A alloy pistol crossbow.








The amount of tackle you now have-Are you going to attack a small country.?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

How do you know about the size of my tackle. You been talking to my wife


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Cant be alloy-Your wife said he is a bit rusty.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You got me there mate


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

tubeman said:


> You know what, this might be off topic, but I think tubes present a much lesser degree of pain in the assness than flatbands lol. Sure they're not as powerful or fast, but I'd glady trade that for not cutting and tying on flatbands... I need to get me some tube....
> 
> rant over ,thanks.


I use tubes almost exclusively and I have two shooters that slap my hand so bad I can only shoot it a few times and that is with gloves on. The chinese tubes really do a number on my hand. I am in the process of changing thing little by little to prevent the problem.
[/quote]
Can I ask what style of slingshots you are having the slap problems with. Naturals, ergo, board cuts, Dankung, PFS ? Also what length have you cut the tubes to and do you use a heavy pouch. Members will probably be able to help you with your problem if you can supply this info. Thanks.
[/quote]
I shoot almost exclusively PFS. I do have one Dankung that will tear you up. It has to be flipped and I do not have that down yet. The other has a hard not soft pouch and that is probably the problem. I said hard and not heavy. I can solve the problem it is just getting around to it. I have so many experimental PFS I am working on.


----------



## smooth62 (Aug 23, 2011)

it is pfs and bands are 10'' flat bands red


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I found this attachment works well for single 1745 tubes. Thanks,


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Gordon
I may have asked this before-not sure im old you know.
What tools did you use to cut the alloy pfs?.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I cut along the red lines with a hacksaw then filed down to the ink outline spanky. I then drilled a couple of 4mm holes at the base of the V and twisted off the inner bit with moles and then used a round file.


----------

